# A couple shots with Mr Brooks frames !



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys ! .. I was up in the mountains near My town hunting. . Well decided the view was just too nice to not take a couple shots and hit record .. I really just wanted to record the view .. but you know how us addicts are!! Lol ... I did the first shot with the chalice that Brook made me and orange precise 8mm steel .. and then the next shot was done with his own design called the Fox ! . For this shot I used my hunting set up .. .36 call lead and sumieki orange ... very nice frames .. and we sure have some great choices I'm elastic! .. what's everyone's favorite flatband ?? Hope you guys like the view !  









































Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Meant for this to go to the general section .. my fault

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those look like post cards from NM.or pictures in the old feild and stream magazine. 
You have a beautiful huntin spot for sure. 
That ole frame ain't bad either.lol. Happy hunting buddy!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Great view mate! I live 10 minutes from a great mountain myself, and your pics are definitely post card quality!
My favourite bands are gzk 0.72, and gzk in general! Nothing comes close to its smoothness, except, maybe, tbg ????


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great pics and slingshot!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

That’s a nice slingshot, the forktips really add to it


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Beautiful place you in there buddy thanks for sharing and awesome to think my builds have made it to such a cool place half way round the world???? made me think about this pic








As for bands..I'm loving the gen 3 precise .40 apple green..shits fire ????????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is absolutely amazing scenery


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! you and Mo really make me homesick for AZ,Beautiful!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome pics guys!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Lol thanks my friend! .. appreciate the words . I know you have amazing spots also! . I seen it!!  ... I am gonna have to send you some more of some of the spots around here .. sometimes we miss seeing the beauty in out own places!


Ibojoe said:


> Those look like post cards from NM.or pictures in the old feild and stream magazine.
> You have a beautiful huntin spot for sure.
> That ole frame ain't bad either.lol. Happy hunting buddy!


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I agree!! Very good band ! .. and thank you ! .. nothing like being close to the hills bud! .. super good . Thank you for your comment skropi! 


skropi said:


> Great view mate! I live 10 minutes from a great mountain myself, and your pics are definitely post card quality!
> My favourite bands are gzk 0.72, and gzk in general! Nothing comes close to its smoothness, except, maybe, tbg


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Royleonard said:


> Great pics and slingshot!


Thank you buddy!

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you very much pal!! 


Nicholson said:


> That's a nice slingshot, the forktips really add to it


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you bro!! .. yes it's crazy isn't it?! .. amazing! .. such a cool picture with the LBS!!!! .. haha so cool! .. yes those bands are great!!!! .. 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you my friend !! 


Tag said:


> That is absolutely amazing scenery


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha ya man . Beautiful around here .. u should move back!!  .. darn desert! Lol


skarrd said:


> Wow! you and Mo really make me homesick for AZ,Beautiful!


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome pics guys!


Thanks dude !! 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Haha ya man . Beautiful around here .. u should move back!!  .. darn desert! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


couple more years I will be,dam desert


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Fantastic all around! Love the pics and that gorgeous frame. I’m loving the sumieke green lately (.50). Keep those pics comin buddy.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome buddy!!! 


skarrd said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Haha ya man . Beautiful around here .. u should move back!!  .. darn desert! Lol
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks buddy!!! Appreciate that! I will take some more pics soon !! 


treeman said:


> Fantastic all around! Love the pics and that gorgeous frame. I'm loving the sumieke green lately (.50). Keep those pics comin buddy.


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------

